# New RCI Points Cancellation Fee Policy - Nov 1



## Dottie (Oct 29, 2009)

Am I reading this right that after 24 hours we will no longer get any fee reimbursement when trading our points for a weeks exchange?

http://app.rci.com/landing/newcancellationpolicy/pts/index.html


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 29, 2009)

I would think your statement is wrong based on these two items....

iii.Refund of RCI Points. The Member or guest may cancel an RCI Weeks Reservation and obtain a 100% refund of the RCI Points used to make the reservation before the end of the next RCI business day following the date on which the Reservation was confirmed, if the Reservation was confirmed fifteen (15) or more calendar days prior to the starting date of the Reservation. If the Reservation was confirmed less than fifteen (15) days prior to the starting time of the Reservation, 25% of the RCI Points used will be refunded upon such cancellation.

iv.After the end of the next RCI business day following the date on which the Reservation was confirmed, the Member or guest may cancel an RCI Weeks Reservation, but the amount of RCI Points refunded, if any, depends upon how far in advance of the confirmed date the cancellation is made. The following sliding scale will be used to determine the percentage of the Member's RCI Points that may be refunded if the Member cancels an RCI Weeks Reservation less than one hundred twenty (120) days in advance of the start time of the Reservation:

120 Days or greater 100% refunded
119 Days to 61 days 75% refunded
60 Days to 30 days 50% refunded
29 Days or less 25% refunded


----------



## Conan (Oct 29, 2009)

I think OP has it right in terms of fee reimbursement: you forfeit the exchange fee at the end of the business day following the day you made the reservation.

If you haven't bought Vacation Protection, you still get 100% of points restored if you cancel 120 days or more before the vacation date; if you cancel inside of 120 days the points returned abate as follows:
*119 Days* to *61 days 75%* refunded 
*60 Days* to *30 days 50%* refunded 
*29 Days* or *less 25%* refunded 

If you have bought Vacation Protection, you'll always get 100% of points restored but you're still out the exchange fee.

[Oddly, RCI Weeks members who buy Vacation Protection get their exchange fee back (in the form of a credit that expires if not used within 6 months) as well as the week they deposited, but they also pay more (I think it's $69 vs. $49) when buying Vacation Protection.]


----------



## Piscesqueen (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm kind of confused about Vacation Protection and I just want a little help in understanding this.

Am I reading this correctly when I interpret this as saying that if I make a reservation with Points AND buy Vacation Protection, I can cancel up to 14 day prior to check-in and still get 100% of my points returned to my account (minus the transaction fees)? Is this correct?

BELOW TAKEN FROM RCI.COM

What is Vacation Protection?  
For Week's Exchanges:


RCI is pleased to offer Vacation Protection which protects the Trading Power of your deposited week to ensure it's retained. Plus, if a vacation must be canceled, a credit, equal to the original exchange fee, will be posted to your RCI account. This credit may be applied to vacations confirmed within six months of the date the original vacation was canceled. The original exchange fee is not refunded under the plan.



The cost of Vacation Protection is $69 USD/$76 CD, and it will apply to cancellations made for any reason to one-for-one exchanges. Vacation Protection may be purchased up to 30 days after the member confirms an exchange. However, Vacation Protection cannot be purchased 14 days or less in advance of travel. Refunds may be requested up to 14 days after Vacation Protection is purchased; however, no refunds will be given if the protection is canceled 14 days or less before the check-in date.




For Point's Reservations:

RCI Points Vacation Protection returns100% of points used if a vacation must be cancelled.  Vacation Protection may be purchased up to 30 days after confirming an RCI Points vacation; however, Vacation Protection cannot be purchased 14 days or less in advance of travel.  You may request a refund up to 14 days after Vacation Protection is purchased; however, no refunds will be given if it the protection is cancelled 14 days or less prior to the travel start date.

The cost of Points Vacation Protection is $29 USD/$35 CD, for a 1-2 night stay, $39 USD/$48 CD for a 3-4 night stay, or $49 USD/$60 CD for a stay of 5 nights or more.  Points Vacation Protection applies to cancellations made for any reason to an RCI Points resort vacation. The transaction fee is not refundable.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 12, 2009)

*No Replies yet?*



Piscesqueen said:


> I'm kind of confused about Vacation Protection and I just want a little help in understanding this.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly when I interpret this as saying that if I make a reservation with Points AND buy Vacation Protection, I can cancel up to 14 day prior to check-in and still get 100% of my points returned to my account (minus the transaction fees)? Is this correct?
> 
> ...



I see that nobody has answered this yet and it's been a couple weeks. Does anybody know the answer to my previous post above? I'd like to know more about Vacation Protection and the cancellation policy but it reads a little confusing.

Thanks.


----------



## cclendinen (Nov 12, 2009)

*Weeks Insurance.*

The weeks and points protection only protect the weeks or points used to exchange.   In all cases you lose your transaction fees.

Since most of my exchanges are points-for-weeks in the 45-day window, it does not make since.  The point exchange in Florida in the 45-day window is 7500 points which for me is about $75.00.  It makes no sense to spend $69.00 on the chance of saving $75.00.  Because my net loss would only be $6.00.

As you have seen in the previous post I can still cancel without the insurance and receive in some cases 100% of my points.

Also, RCI has historically taken the position that when a natural disaster strikes, like a hurricane, and interrupts your vacation, they will return you week or points and the exchange fees, if you rebook another week within a month or two.


----------

